# Re-wiring a 64 GTO



## 64 Requiem (May 4, 2009)

I have a 1964 GTO that I need to finish restoring, and my next step is to re-wire the whole car. I don't really have any experience in wiring a car, so I wanted to know if anyone has like a set of plans, or instructions for wiring a 64, or if you know a site where I can buy some plans / instructions on how to do this.









This is the wiring kit I have for the job.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wish you had come here before buying the "anything but painless" kit. You can buy reproduction harnesses that just install as at the assembly plant and actually work when you're done. It is more costly but looks and functions as original without the extra installation hassle.
Any chance you can send the Painful kit back ? 
There may be wiring diagrams available on restoration websites or ebay if you plan to go ahead with what you have.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. With no experience wiring a car, your best bet is to photograph and label the original harness in place, and at its various connections, and install an exact, wire-for-wire reproduction. Not fun work, but not rocket science, either. With the generic Painless kit, you need to be somewhat savvy with auto electrical systems to avoid huge headaches.


----------

